# OSLO | Bispevika | U/C



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bispevika 

Bispevika is a planned development in central Oslo. It's part of the larger fjordcity development - a transformation scheme of former central port areas that separate the city from the sea. The development will be located between Operakvartet and the Oslofjord. Construction is first planned to start in 2014, but I intend to update this tread with recent info about the plans and construction updates of the infrastructure at the site (some surrounding streets are already under construction). 

The development will be built up by two main components according to the current plans: 

- The outer edge towards the city will consist of traditional perimeter blocks and will probably look something similar to Tjuvholmen with great diversity in designs and colors. 

- The blocks closest to the sea will be more loosely built up with waterways and paths in between them. They will also feature angled roof and the designs are intended to mimic traditional Norwegian wharf warehouses - Bryggen in Bergen being one example of this style.

There will be around 1500 apartments in the whole project. 


Details and specific designs may be subject to later changes. 
































































Planned look of one of the backyards:









Overview map:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some renders of the concept for the "outer parts" of the development. These are the renders that Danish Tegnestuen Vandkunsten won the invited competition for the project with, but their proposal have been slightly reworked since then in order to fit the rest of the development as you can see by the renders in the opening post.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*History of Bispevika*

The location from air through times. 

1937. Plenty of wharf activities and narrow roads.









1971. A motorway have been built in the upper edge of the area. Most of the old buildings have been demolished. The ruins of St Mary's Church have been completely uncovered. 









1984. A proper road have been established going southwards (downwards in the picture) through the area. Otherwise little change.









1997. A proper motorway have taken the place where the 1984 road went. The old warehouses at port have pretty much all been demolished. 









2004. The rail yard have been removed. In its place there have been made a artificial damn which is intended to be follow the boundaries of where the shoreline went in the middle ages. 









2012. A new tunnel have been constructed underneath the bay. This make it possible to start removing the old freeway and make room for city developments at the site, which is what this tread is about.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some elevations in additional to the renders already posted - I think they should give you a pretty okay impression of how it's going to look. The elevations in this post represent the four sides of the block in the upper right corner on the overview map.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Elevations of the two blocks along Haakon Vvs gate (see overview map).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some construction updates of the streets surrounding the development. 

Dronning Eufemias gate - this is the street that will be between this development and Operakvarteret. The temporary road to the left will be demolished and replaced with the Bispevika development when the street is completed. I also posted this picture in the tread dedicated to the Operakvarteret-development.









Haakon Vs gate - these pictures are about a month old. The Bispevika development will be located to the right here where there now is a temporary freeway. 









... And to the left in this picture - basically between the boulevard and the sea.









The junction where Haakon Vs gate meets Dronning Eufemias gate.









Source for all pictures: http://osloiforandring.origo.no/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A old render - made before the designs of the buildings were revealed - which shows how the canal itself is planned to look. The canal itself won't completely connect with the artificial lake, but there will be a small waterfall at the end that will as far as I understands it. The canal will be called Bispekilen - "kil" is commonly used word in Norway to describe narrow bays.


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

So many cool projects in Oslo. I'm getting envious. It must be interesting to live in Oslo at the moment with all these projects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Some renders of the concept for the "outer parts" of the development. These are the renders that Danish Tegnestuen Vandkunsten won the invited competition for the project with, but their proposal have been slightly reworked since then in order to fit the rest of the development as you can see by the renders in the opening post.


I found some renders of the reworked proposal. They do not looks to be of that high quality so they probably aren't that accurate.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

There will be quite a lot of small and narrow paths in between and around the buildings farthest out. Hopefully it will result in a cosy and pedestrian friendly place.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful and without losing the Norwegian identity. :applause:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Another cool humanist[ic] development in Oslo   .


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The road along the artificial lake:








http://osloiforandring.origo.no/

The tents belong to a music festival in the park on the other side of the artificial lake.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The last stretch of Haakon Vs gate:









http://osloiforandring.origo.no/?ref=checkpoint


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Asphalt on pretty much the whole stretch now on this half a month old picture. 


Oslo - July by Sigurd R, on Flickr


Compared to this render from almost the same angle of how it is going to be. They need to start construction the buildings them self though!


----------



## fountainkopf (Aug 18, 2013)

This is very interesting. 

Was there many studies done about the developement beforehand ? I assume this attracts lotsa researchers in the field of urban planning etc ?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://osloiforandring.origo.no/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

fountainkopf said:


> This is very interesting.
> 
> Was there many studies done about the developement beforehand ? I assume this attracts lotsa researchers in the field of urban planning etc ?


I'm not sure what you mean about studies. There were done a few feasibility studies in order to find out what you could build there, but no studies was done on universities by researchers if that is what you are referring to. Surely it would be more natural to do that afterwards anyway when you can see what kind of effect the development have had?


----------



## violahearz (Aug 25, 2013)

not very much impressive from the point of view of cool photos, but feels to be very convenient for the citizens of Oslo.
Are there any special facilities for winter? Winters are pretty cold there


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some more renders of the "boathouse" things:









Closeup pf cladding





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462608&page=13


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some new renders of the building close to the canal which apparently have been redesigned into a white commie-block ish building. Oh how I wish I had shares in a Norwegian company that specialized on white paint. hno:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

It is not fast, but it is moving forward nevertheless. This was the situation in March: 









http://www.osloiforandring.no/portfolio-items/bispevika/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

And lastly just a nice image showing the opera, the new library under construction next to it, the operakvarteret project and this Bispevika development farthest away n the background.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Overview map:


Some renders of the building block in the upper left corner.

From DEG/Wismargata



From DEG/Stasjonsallmenningen



From Operagata



Outdoors plan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462608&page=13


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

April:

P4111094 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Pictures taken today by Marshol.










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462608&page=13


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Not the best picture mind you, but here is a construction update taken by me through the window of a bus.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another rendering.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Taken by me today.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Pictures taken by me.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

From the sea side (seen to the right):


Untitled by Jens-Petter Salvesen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

More renderings of one of the blocks named "Eufemias Plass".


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Barcode i Oslo sett fra Ekeberg by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Barcode by Ajnaraja, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The two alternatives to the design of the canal.

Alternative A:



Alternative B:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

By me today.


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

Really love the planting on that street. Should be done in many more cities in that way.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Still ridiculous that they built a brand new street but forgot to segregate the bike path.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

8166UY said:


> Really love the planting on that street. Should be done in many more cities in that way.


I like it too, I just hope we won't kill them with salt like have been a issue in other parts of the city.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Plus two additional renderings:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update taken by me.




























The corner building have started to rise too.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jankiese/37240397725/sizes/h/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Waiting on the train in Oslo {OC} (3175x3969) by Alex Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

By Marshol.



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462608&page=16


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/BjorvikaUt...8911470621161/837209573124677/?type=3&theater


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The steel skeleton for the brick corner building have started to rise above first floor. 

The Barcode in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A rendering showing a new angle. I love the building wall that meets the waterline. Do note that this rendering only shows volumes and not the materials they will be clad with (which is slate).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

P1070192 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr


P1070191 by Max a.k.a. Cardinal Guzman, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://photagram.org/media/BZT3HrDgELB


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

By Marshol.


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143430413#post143430413


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://photagram.org/media/BbBxsWXlN2u


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A picture showing the steel stakes the "pointy houses" will be built on to stop the whole thing from sinking into the bay.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.osloiforandring.no/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated renderings:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

www.osloiforandring.no


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.osloiforandring.no/portfolio-items/bispevika/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

https://www.pictastar.com/view/1670662605587785533


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.osloiforandring.no/portfolio-items/bispevika/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Untitled by Jens-Petter Salvesen, on Flickr


Untitled by Jens-Petter Salvesen, on Flickr


----------



## Makroll (Apr 25, 2011)

ELH said:


> Very silly discussion, actually
> The Oslo summer hereby deserves a *DISPLAY*:
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible this scene in Norway !!! I like Norway


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

Count the cranes! 
Downtown Oslo a Sunny Spring Afternoon by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

MrAronymous said:


> My only complaint would be using so much of those cold hard materials in a location which a big time of the year has cold climate. Why not make it look a bit warmer? The big blocks around the smaller buildings do seem to do that, luckily.
> 
> Well that, and the lack of segregated bike lanes.


Perhaps the developers read your comment; At least the new renderings now shows significantly darker materials which perhaps looks a little bit warmer.










There goes my theory that the light materials was purposely chosen to mimic Norwegian vernacular architecture.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The bricks of the office building.









https://www.facebook.com/oslotegl/photos/pcb.1527381767568967/1527395237567620/?type=3&theater

Building in question:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

marshalca said:


> These renders are sooo stupid !!! Looks Spain, All the streets full of people, good weather, summer clothes???!!!! Barcelona, Malaga?!! I can believe that ONE day a year can be so hot in Oslo but not like normal days... but even so the Nordic mentality is not to fill the streets, terraces, gardens ... These renders are very far from the reality of Norway, beautiful buildings will not change anything. There are things that can not be bought with money.
> It's not that Norway is bad, that's just different! it's a mistake to want to pretend something that is not. The person who has made the renders the best thing he can do to Norway is to move to Spain.


The first part of the development have now been opened to the public and this how it looks like now (in the middle of corona season):


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The canal.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Two pictures from the central square with the "fountain".























Added by @unnihol Instagram post This new #supercool part of #oslo 🧡🧡 - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by unnihol This new #supercool part of #oslo 🧡🧡 - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some pictures taken by me yesterday.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is also a nice picture from above:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A picture from May.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is btw some pictures of the next building step. Sales of the first apartments started yesterday.


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

I visited Oslo last year, and I can convincedly say that its waterfront is just World-Class. It is a pleasure to walk around Barcode development alongside the Opera House, to Akker-Brygge area


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

prinzdan92 said:


> I visited Oslo last year, and I can convincedly say that its waterfront is just World-Class. It is a pleasure to walk around Barcode development alongside the Opera House, to Akker-Brygge area


It's nice that you liked it. Personally I think it is somewhat mixed. I think this area have so far turned out pretty nice and the same goes for Tjuvholmen when that was built back in the day, but you also have areas like Sørenga that for most part ins't all that nice.

Also there was recently revealed plans for yet another large project along the waterfront which I am quite optimistic about. To me it looks like it will have many of the same qualities as Bispevika and Tjuvholmen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Pictures from the construction of the next water basin:




























It's lcoated where the bridge is placed on this drawing:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A picture of how the court yard of one the completed buildings ended up.














Added by @lisas.captures Instagram post Hope you’re all doing okay ♥️ Remember, there is people who care about you, and there is someone who wants to listen. If you need or want someone different, or immediately, contact local/national mental health services via calling, chatting, emailing, etc. Take care of yourselves ♥️ - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by lisas.captures Hope you’re all doing okay ♥️ Remember, there is people who care about you, and there is someone who wants to listen. If you need or want someone different, or immediately, contact local/national mental health services via calling, chatting, emailing, etc...




www.picuki.com


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

In fall.

















Added by @karinslilleverden Instagram post ✨Oslo in September ✨🍁☀️ ______________________________________________ Surmuler litt om at jeg ikke får reist til London og andre favorittplasser. Men i går innså jeg at det er det ingen grunn til. Oslo viste seg fra sin aller beste side. Litt flau innså jeg at jeg ikke har vært flink nok til å utnytte det hjembyen har å by på☺️. Det må jeg få gjort noe med😉 . . . . . . . . #oslo #visitoslo #oslove #storby #instatravel #travelgram - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by karinslilleverden ✨Oslo in September ✨🍁☀️ ______________________________________________ Surmuler litt om at jeg ikke får reist til London og andre favorittplasser. Men i går innså jeg at det er det ingen grunn til. Oslo viste seg fra sin aller beste side. Litt flau...




www.picuki.com


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The district is now served by a tram line. It opened yesterday.


----------

